
“These Bugs Are Impossible to Fix Without Rr” - buovjaga
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2016/02/these-bugs-are-impossible-to-fix.html
======
buovjaga
In case rr doesn't ring a bell: [http://rr-project.org/](http://rr-
project.org/)

